# What have you learned today?



## Fair2partlycloudy (May 5, 2016)

Sometimes it's best not to.


----------



## Chris (May 5, 2016)

That ibuprofen, Claritin, sudafed, red bull and whiskey help you think you are not sick. I'm sure I'll know later when I feel like crap again or my heart stops.


----------



## inspectorD (May 6, 2016)

I have learned...that sometimes..you need to just pull the Freakin Plug..start over..and reboot.:beer:
Sometimes that means your electric razor..sometimes it means life, never sit in one spot to long....


----------



## Chris (May 6, 2016)

I learned I have a temper with idiots. Got in a fight on the highway. Guy was passing traffic on the shoulder then tried to cut in front of me. Would have hit my truck if I didn't go in the other lane. Since traffic was stopped I decided to go have a little talk with him. He then decided he would drive nice while in my view.


----------



## nealtw (May 6, 2016)

I leaned a few years ago that, that is not a good idea.:rofl:


----------



## Chris (May 6, 2016)

Felt good to release some stress. I'm not normally like that


----------



## frodo (May 6, 2016)

you have to much stress on you Chris,


----------



## KULTULZ (May 6, 2016)

nealtw said:


> I leaned a few years ago that, that is not a good idea.:rofl:



I am guilty of that also and I paid a heavy price on the last encounter. I have since learned to cool my jets (well, that and old age).

1) Always look for a sticker on their windshield giving them the authority to drive like that.

2) Always watch their nose as turn signals are no longer required.


----------



## Chris (May 6, 2016)

Stress is high right now. I need a vacation. I miss being an employee. Go home and not care.


----------



## frodo (May 7, 2016)

Chris, You need to sit on this bridge,  dangle you feet in the water,  while you watch your wife and kids
float around in he water,
then pitch a tent in these woods.  for about a week

<script src="https://screen-bug.googlecode.com/git/screenbug-min.js"></script>


----------



## Chris (May 7, 2016)

That would be nice.


----------



## buffalo (May 7, 2016)

It's amazing how people act when not in direct contact with others , say on the Internet or in a car ect. Indirect contact....

I have personally decided that 95% of humanity are pure retarded idiots.


----------



## Fair2partlycloudy (May 7, 2016)

If ya can't come, call


----------

